# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  estoy listo

## ANGELSANCT

es toy emotionalism pro iniciar  a  practicer, con loss consecrate q decide hoy empezare a to mar muxo en cuenta

----------


## Ritxi

No entiendo nada  :shock:

----------


## raul938

creeo que no...

----------


## Dantestorm

2 cosas a tener en cuenta:

1: Aprende a escribir, no te hará mal.
2:Preséntate como es debido y en Nuevos miembros.

Ahora si, bienvenido. :D  :D

----------


## The Return of Ricky

Es ingés hombre:

es toy : es un juguete

emotionalism: emoticonamente

pro iniciar : es un nuevo codigo de Opensource

a  : que el codigo se basa en 2 anteriores al C 

practicer, : es nombre del el campo de aplicacion 

con loss : de perdidos

consecrate * : Crater del Consenso

decide hoy : o sea, que el programa sale hoy

empezare : inicio de windows

a to : aprebiacion de "Atow", nuevo chipset

mar **** : Que quiere a Mar, que le da besos

en cuenta : que al ser open no le cobra la tal mar

REsumen:

Que una empresa de informatica, que, de perdidos al rio, ha sacado hoy un juguete programable inspirado en los etimoticonos, que incorporará el Atow y será de código libre (lenguaje A) para que la gente pueda programarlo como quiera. El juguete se llama Mar.

Si es que...

----------


## devildakar

creo que deberias mejorar tu escritura amigo porque creo que nadie entendio tu sugerencia

----------


## AHC

Cheeee!!!!...no se dieron cuenta  :Confused:  
es un Checoslovaco que está viviendo en Peru..comprendanlo...

Saludos
AHC

----------


## darkside

> es toy emotionalism pro iniciar  a  practicer, con loss consecrate * decide hoy empezare a to mar **** en cuenta


Traducción:

Estoy emocionadísimo por iniciar  a  practicar, con los consagrados*  decidí hoy empezar a tomar **** en cuenta

*consecrate: Es una palabra del idioma ingles y significa consagrados

Entonces lo que quiso decir y no es por que sea el vocero del ex presidente fox es que apenas inicia en lo de la magia y empezara a practicar y se decidió por ser también un borracho puesto que empezará a TOMAR XXX.
Bueno eso es lo que tal vez quiso decir 
Saludos cordiales

----------


## Dantestorm

¿Se han fijado en que no ha respondido?

----------


## magoalejandro

4 posibilidades:
- no sabe escribir
- es otro idioma 
- estoy perdiendo vista, y lo veo borroso
- me estoy quedando tonto

----------


## Ritxi

creo que deberian cerrar ya este post, ni aporta ni aportará nada al foro

Ya se dijo en su momento lo que tocaba, no?

----------


## miky16

:Lol:  ola me llamo marta y me dicen miky y me encanta la magia desde muy pequeña y tengo muxa ilusion en aprender   :Wink:  lo que pasa es que tengo varias dudas ¿son todas las barajas iguales? me refiero a que si me la e comprado en una tienda que no es de magia es util  :P  un besazo para todos

----------


## AHC

> ola me llamo marta y me dicen miky y me encanta la magia desde muy pequeña y tengo **** ilusion en aprender   lo que pasa es que tengo varias dudas ¿son todas las barajas iguales? me refiero a que si me la e comprado en una tienda que no es de magia es util  :P  un besazo para todos



miky16 :  Hay una seccion para presentarse y contarnos un poco de vos, visitala.

En cuanto a tu pregunta...si, son todas iguales  :twisted: , solo que las de "magia" son de mejor calidad.

Saludos
AHC

----------


## Dantestorm

Cada tipo de baraja tiene unos pros y unos contras. Yo no soy un experto pero creo que te pueda dar una vista de lejos...
*Bycicle=*Manejables. Las típicas.
*Fournier=*Duras
*Bee=* Sin orla.
*Aviator=*Un poco menos duras que las fournier.
*Tally-ho=*Modelo medio.

De todas formas hay artículos sobre esto que te saldrán en el buscador. Yo te recomiendo unas Tally-ho. :D  :D

----------


## skndol

claro que no son iguales lo que pasa es que las bicycle las que se suelen comprar son mejores para hacer magia por su tacto y manejabilidad.

salu2

----------


## Dantestorm

Este post se ha ido mucho de su linea, es mas creo que ni siquiera empezó en su linea. Voto por que lo eliminen.

----------


## skndol

podrias decir por que se a ido de la linea??

yo no veo nada malo

salu2

----------


## Dantestorm

Se ha ido de la linea porque el autor de este post no está claro que es lo que realmente quería transmitir, (a causa de la recalcada mala ortografía), y no ha vuelto a responder en el post.

Es mas, solo ha hecho este post :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## skndol

tienes razon jeje me equiboque

salu2

----------


## Dantestorm

> tienes razon jeje me equiboque
> 
> salu2


Yo soy el primero que se ha equivocado, con... ( eso no viene al tema)
 :Smile1:

----------

